# The 20 Most Overrated Supplements



## x~factor (Dec 14, 2011)

The 20 Most Overrated Supplements Slideshow | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> *The 20 Most Overrated Supplements* Slideshow | LIVESTRONG.COM



How many supplements does MuscleTech market?


----------



## jimm (Dec 14, 2011)

Definitely nit glutamine that's fo sho, that's some really intense stuff INTENSE PUMPS really dont know know how its not banned yet!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

jimm said:


> Definitely nit glutamine that's fo sho, that's some really intense stuff INTENSE PUMPS really dont know know how its not banned yet!


 

Your joking right?...


----------



## jimm (Dec 15, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Your joking right?...





Yeah man I was taking the Piss out of the hundreds and thousands of "muscle building" supps I'd say only 3 actually work...


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 15, 2011)

Pre-workouts --PEA's, methylxanthines, aminos (maybe), glucose polymers = $45 bucks

"Intra" workout drinks --bcaa's, creatine, glucose polymers, beta ala = $50

Wt gainers --malto,whey concentrate, milk protein, mcts, sunflower oil = $50

NO boosters - arginine (various forms), gplc, citrulline, norvaline = $45

whey isolate -- ion exchange/micro whey isolate, artificial sweetener = $60

Test booser -- tribulus,maca, fenugreek, longjack, more silly herbs that have terrible proof..= $40
*
--Instead take your $290 dollars and buy--*

5 dozen eggs $7
20lbs london broil steak $40
20lb bag of jasmine rice $25
5 lbs of coconut oil $50

OTC hormones AndroMassv3 $150
Illegal AAS 20ml test cyp $150

Total = $272

AND I WILL GUARANTEE YOU -- results from option B will be superior.

-Matt


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 15, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Pre-workouts --PEA's, methylxanthines, aminos (maybe), glucose polymers = $45 bucks
> 
> "Intra" workout drinks --bcaa's, creatine, glucose polymers, beta ala = $50
> 
> ...



The preworkout is more of a personal thing....I know it doesn't add muscle, but it's a nice kick of energy to get going.

I'm still not sold on intras, just don't feel the bcaa doing anything when I take them. 

The rest is a waste. I could get by with whey, multi, and a pre


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

A pre-workout with creatine is absolutely not a bad thing.  If you want to just go to straight creatine and beta alanine that is fine, maybe a caffeine pill or you can do what I do and get one that is good.  I do think they get way overpriced though, anything that is more than a dollar a serving is a rip off.


----------



## xtreme_growth (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> A pre-workout with creatine is absolutely not a bad thing.  If you want to just go to straight creatine and beta alanine that is fine, maybe a caffeine pill or you can do what I do and get one that is good.  I do think they get way overpriced though, anything that is more than a dollar a serving is a rip off.



I agree, 100%

I'm a fan of a good pre-workout with creatine and the results can speak for themselves.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> A pre-workout with creatine is absolutely not a bad thing.  If you want to just go to straight creatine and beta alanine that is fine, maybe a caffeine pill or you can do what I do and get one that is good.  I do think they get way overpriced though, anything that is more than a dollar a serving is a rip off.



NeoVar is the shit yo!


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 16, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Pre-workouts --PEA's, methylxanthines, aminos (maybe), glucose polymers = $45 bucks
> 
> "Intra" workout drinks --bcaa's, creatine, glucose polymers, beta ala = $50
> 
> ...


 

 This guy has the best idea. A sup we all know works. Good food!


----------



## zoco (Dec 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> The 20 Most Overrated Supplements Slideshow | LIVESTRONG.COM



Weight gainers and glutamine are most overrated in my opinion.

You'd be better with sugar and whey instead of a weight gainer


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Pre-workouts --PEA's, methylxanthines, aminos (maybe), glucose polymers = $45 bucks
> 
> "Intra" workout drinks --bcaa's, creatine, glucose polymers, beta ala = $50
> 
> ...



I agree with almost everything in your post but if you're gonna be getting test cyp or test e, why even get the andromass and for an extremely high price? you may as well get dbol, tbol, or another oral.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 16, 2011)

HMB should be on that list.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> HMB should be on that list.



Yeah, seriously!  Just get some leucine or an 8:1:1 BCAA and you are covered on what HMB would ever give you.


----------



## MDR (Dec 16, 2011)

Whey Isolate, Creatine mono and a daily multi-vitamin is all I use, and all are relatively cheap.  Easy to get caught up in buying a lot of expensive supplements.  I spend the vast majority of my money on actual food.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I agree with almost everything in your post but if you're gonna be getting test cyp or test e, why even get the andromass and for an extremely high price? you may as well get dbol, tbol, or another oral.



SOrry-- should have clarified.

I meant If you just have access to OTC hormones use AndroMass

If you DO HAVE ACCESS to aas use aas...

Did not intend for people to think I meant use both --LOL

-Matt


----------



## banker23 (Dec 16, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> SOrry-- should have clarified.
> 
> I meant If you just have access to OTC hormones use AndroMass
> 
> ...


 
I used Andromass and am in the second half of an AAS test enth cycle right now...just bumped to 750mg ew from 500 ew. Honestly, strength increase and lean mass gain have been comparable with AM being a cleaner gain IMO. Only 4 weeks though on the AM and dbol was better for quick gains at the beginning of test cycle than either one. Maybe now that I've bumped up to 750 on the test I will see better gains on the test.

For me at least, AM v.2 has proven its potential as a replacement test base (for when I don't want to be looking over my shoulder all the time). I hope to do another v.3 AM and AH cycle (8 weeks w/ HCG this time) during the early summer before doing a "final" AAS cycle late 2012.

PP's products are what got me into hormonal enhancement to begin with and it was all positive for me so I can't pass up an opportunity to share.


----------



## USMC (Dec 16, 2011)

Just companies trying to make a quick buck. If a company actually put forth the effort, and chemists, to figure out a product that gave you the benies of AAS without the sides, they would make a killing.

As it stands it's really just laziness. Creatine and Protein are really the only things to actually be proven to do anything for you. The rest are gimmicks and nothing more.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I used Andromass and am in the second half of an AAS test enth cycle right now...just bumped to 750mg ew from 500 ew. Honestly, strength increase and lean mass gain have been comparable with AM being a cleaner gain IMO. Only 4 weeks though on the AM and dbol was better for quick gains at the beginning of test cycle than either one. Maybe now that I've bumped up to 750 on the test I will see better gains on the test.
> 
> For me at least, AM v.2 has proven its potential as a replacement test base (for when I don't want to be looking over my shoulder all the time). I hope to do another v.3 AM and AH cycle (8 weeks w/ HCG this time) during the early summer before doing a "final" AAS cycle late 2012.
> 
> PP's products are what got me into hormonal enhancement to begin with and it was all positive for me so I can't pass up an opportunity to share.



--Great feedback. We knew that once these products actually make it through digestion they would be giving results that are comparable to injects, methyls etc...

At the end of the day -- hormones are hormones are hormones.

Just make sure they get into the blood in a high enough influx. 

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 16, 2011)

USMC said:


> Just companies trying to make a quick buck. If a company actually put forth the effort, and chemists, to figure out a product that gave you the benies of AAS without the sides, they would make a killing.
> 
> As it stands it's really just laziness. Creatine and Protein are really the only things to actually be proven to do anything for you. The rest are gimmicks and nothing more.



I can say this with all my integrity still intact -- 

Primordial has come the closest to doing this.

-Matt


----------

